
Why your story won't show up on Hacker News and why it probably shouldn't - asudhakar11
https://www.adityasudhakar.com/post/why-your-story-won-t-show-up-on-hacker-news-and-why-it-probably-shouldn-t
======
bob33212
HN is boring enough ( Java API lawsuits / Firefox perf results ) that large
groups of people will never read it. So it doesn't have to defend against as
big of an assault of bad actors as Reddit/FB/Twitter do. So they can curate
the community with actions that scale up just a little. Kind of like a Reddit
mod with more resources and power.

~~~
asudhakar11
Possible to have small bad communities no? I'd argue % of bad actors (vs size)
is the tipping metric. Also smaller communities like HN probably have a larger
% of bad actors (small denominator).

